# 87 300ZX idle and timing belt?



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

My car feels sick. I recently got a tune-up and the engine ran fine for about 3 months and now It's doesn't seen I have HP that I used to. I just replaced the drive belts but the guy didn't replace the third belt which goes around the alternator. Is this the timing belt? 

When the car is in N the idle is o.k. but when I put it in gear with foot still on brake there's a big difference in rpm. Also, when I take off I feel that it might die. What else can I do? These shop mech. are sky high. I feel like Chevy Chase on the first Vacation where he's paying for the car service and he ask how much is it and the mech. goes, "How much you got boy"?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

No, that's not the timing belt. The timing belt is behind some covers behind all the other pulleys and belts. 
Is your car turbo or not? Change gas brands or octane lately? Make sure one of the plug wires didn't come loose. 
As far as the idle problem, your IAC unit on the driver side of the intake manifold might either be dead or on it's way out. That should control idle speed based on engine load, just sounds like it's not doing it's job......


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> No, that's not the timing belt. The timing belt is behind some covers behind all the other pulleys and belts.
> Is your car turbo or not? Change gas brands or octane lately? Make sure one of the plug wires didn't come loose.
> As far as the idle problem, your IAC unit on the driver side of the intake manifold might either be dead or on it's way out. That should control idle speed based on engine load, just sounds like it's not doing it's job......


Thanks. It's non-turbo and been using 87 octane. What does IAC stand for? I just got this car from my Aunt for $1 and she just wanted to get rid of it because she got a Corvette. I've had it for about 4 months but before then is sat in the garage for 3 years without ever cranking it. 

I wen and bought some Restore today at Wal-Mart and that fixed the problem 75%. But it's just something else.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

IAC is Idle Air Control Valve.


----------

